# 4 Fatties and some stuff



## fire it up

*Edit* updated.
Added finished pics.  Enjoy...

So I'm smoking tonight, and I have the smoker fired up.
I'm doing 3 turkey legs (they come in 3 packs), a chuckie and 4 fatties.
One of the fatties I am doing will be for the throwdown so I will include that there in more detail.

In the process of getting a late start on things and having to continually wash hands during the making process I don't have complete Qview pics of some of the fillings but I did the best I could.

I will add as they finish...

First one is a bold sausage filled with marinated fresh mozzarella balls, garlic and roasted red pepper.


Done...This one was very good, but I have made it before so I knew it would be.



The second one was kind of spur of the moment.  It is regular sausage filled with bacon and bacon salt, wrapped in bacon and seasoned with bacon salt.  ( I bought bacon salt today
)

Done...This one was OK, nothing special.



Third my brother thought it would be interesting to try this.  We have a Taco Bell fattie.  Regular sausage stuffed with a cheesy double beef burrito wrapped in bacon.


Done...My least favorite actually.  I didn't think the flavors were anything special, though I was going to bastre with taco bell sauce while cooking, I forgot so I don't know if that would have helped.


Finally will be my throwdown entry.  
Maple sausage stuffed with peanut butter, honey, and a banana coated with brown sugar cooked in butter.  To finish I will be making a rum butter sauce with smoked pecans.


Done...Not bad.  Could have used more brown sugar.  I smoked some pecans and blended them and made a smoked pecan rum butter sauce, it was much better, but all-in-all this one was just OK as well.


----------



## bmudd14474

Hmmmmm  those are some interesting combination's. Cant wait to see how you liked them.


----------



## azrocker

Very interesting!


----------



## irishteabear

Looks like you're off to a good start.  I'll be checking back to see the rest.


----------



## morkdach

wow howd they turn out looked like a good start but i'm not to sure bout the last one with the honey and nanners? let us know on that


----------



## bbq engineer

Can't wait to see how they turned out...you definitely have the creativity turned up!


----------



## alx

Looking good.I still am racking whats left of my brain for the fattie throwdown.


----------



## jagerviking

Taco bell fattie, verrrrry interesting indeed!


----------



## fire it up

Updated my fattie pics with finished photos...
Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirl

Tasty looking fatties Fire it up!!  They look great!


----------



## rivet

I'm thinking that your garlic red pepper mozzarella fattie is the king


----------



## the dude abides

for creativity!  I had an idea for a banana one too.  Haven't done it yet, but I was thinking the sweetness of the banana and the sugars and savory of the sausage would make a nice combo.  

The Taco Bell fatty?!  What the heck?  I think somebody was rolling more than sausage.  LOL

I think the mozzerella fatty looks great.

Supposed to be freaking snowing again this weekend in Iowa, so we'll see if I get a chance to get out there and make an entry or two for the throwdown.


----------



## fire it up

Thanks for the points Dude, and of course there is always more than one kind of smoke going.  Wish I had brushed it with Taco Bell sauce while it smoked so it had a sauce/crust on top.
With the banana one I would really add more sweetness either in a rub or mix some brown sugar with the sausage before filling, something to make it a bit sweeter.  Some of the sweetness from the banana was lost during cooking.
The one with mozz is great and I have started making them every time I fire the smoker up.  for only 2-3 dollars at Shoprite I can fill a good sized container with items from their fresh bar.  They have one with all kinds of different olives and another with pepper shooters, the mozz and garlic I used, fresh bruschetta, artichoke hearts, greek olives with feta, sundried toms, non marinated mozz balls, and a few other things I know I am forgetting.  Being able to choose my own pepper shooters is great for doing the armadillo eggs extraordinaire.  I figure they should be called something different since normal armadillo eggs are japs with cream cheese in sausage and these ones are done stuffed with a pepper shooter, so they need a new name...
Hmmmm......
What was I talking about?
Oh, fatties.  So yeah, the mozz stuffed one I make every time but try it with different sausages to see which is best, so far plain has been my favorite, bold covers some of the ingredient flavors and next time will be Italian sausage, that has to be a good combo.


----------



## cruizer

The Mozza balls look great! Good Idea! Taco Bell, banana's You must have been really hungry when you made those.


----------



## pauljay

Dude those banana ones look kind of gross, but for some reason I really want to eat one!! ha ha...weird combos man.


----------



## bobmorton

haha!  I always love taco bell. hmm seing those pictures makes me hungry. Your experiments with those stuffs look so good. Maybe I will try it one of thid days.

Bob

citizen stiletto watch collector


----------



## drew56

OMG! this makes me hungry it looks so good.  I am getting ready to make some homemade sausage from my last hunting trip

Drew

KA mixer attachments


----------



## fpnmf

Looking good!

Craig


----------



## fourashleys

I ilke the burrito idea. I'll have to try that one. good job.


----------



## Bearcarver

This is an oldie, but a goodie!

"Fire it up" made some great stuff---Haven't seen him for nearly a year.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

He definitely had some good combinations put together.


----------



## sasquatch100

I'm just amazed at how good those things look. Wow! Awesome.

Sasquatch  

Weber S330 Weber S-330 Weber E310 Weber S310


----------



## fife

Wow they sound different.


----------



## scarbelly

He has moved over to another forum - good looking smoke for sure


----------



## james parker

One thing is for sure.  Fire it up has an imagination and creativity going there.  I've never done a fatty but I might just have to try that someday.  But no bananas!


----------



## woundedyak

I'm sooo stealing your throwdown entry. I love grilled bananas! If you are looking for a "sweeter" taste try finding some *VEINTE COHOL  *bananas. They are really sweet once heat is put to them. Taste like Ice cream on top of warm apple pie if that makes sense. The locals in Costa Rico use it as a dessert. They just chuck in right next to the fire for about 10-15min.


----------



## putter

Its great to get some new ideas. Just started making fatties about 3 months ago and I think that I could sell them everytime that I make them.


----------

